# Cuyahoga River?



## King3 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi all - I am new on this site. Just getting back into Steelheading.

I have heard they get Steelies up the Cuyahoga to the Rt 82 dam. How is the river to fish? Far and few in between, fairly decent, good, etc....?

Thanks


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If you're just getting back into it,I'd start out on a different river. Hoga's been running a little high.


----------



## King3 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks and I was not that good when I was going on a regular basis. Went to Rocky this morning - nothing but snags. 

Does Cuyahoga get fish though?


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes it does, in fewer numbers though


----------



## King3 (Mar 26, 2016)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Yes it does, in fewer numbers though


Thank you.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

My suggestion is to hire a guide. If you need information on guides, PM me and I'll be happy to provide contact info.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

There are a ton of guys on here that will help you out. However most are probably focusing on other species with the season winding down and other options available.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

The season winding down? It's just the beginning.....


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Depends how you like fishing for them. I am usually done around early April and most of the guys I fish with are as well. If you are a fly guy you are right it is just starting. When suckers and smallmouth start showing up I consider it near the end.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

KTkiff said:


> Depends how you like fishing for them. I am usually done around early April and most of the guys I fish with are as well. If you are a fly guy you are right it is just starting. When suckers and smallmouth start showing up I consider it near the end.


Why is it just starting for fly guys?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Because now they can see them, which makes flossing/snagging way easier


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

kapposgd said:


> Because now they can see them, which makes flossing/snagging way easier


I don't know whats easier flossing fish on the redd or trolling stink bait fishermen.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

kapposgd said:


> Because now they can see them, which makes flossing/snagging way easier


I hope you're not insinuating that individuals that are still on the rivers fishing for Steel are snaggers. I highly doubt that what you mean, but just wanted to check.....


----------



## King3 (Mar 26, 2016)

KTkiff said:


> Depends how you like fishing for them. I am usually done around early April and most of the guys I fish with are as well. If you are a fly guy you are right it is just starting. When suckers and smallmouth start showing up I consider it near the end.


I would enjoy catching Smallmouth & Suckers too. Anything to have fun and get some practice in.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Fish the deep holes behind the gravel. My buddy and I caught 4 this past weekend fishng for smallies. All were caught on streamers. Best part was there was not one other angler on this stream. Matter of fact I have never seen another angler on this stream in 10 years of fishing it. Do some floss and snag? You bet! Do baiters do it as well? You bet! To classify one group as snaggers is unfair. Educating anglers about what and what not to do is best. I would bet most of those those redd anglers are part timers or one and done anglers for the year. Criticizing won't help.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I think most of them have no clue they are flossing. I used to floss fish all the time when i started fly fishing. It was a pretty big let down when i found out i wasnt legitimately catching them hahaha. But lining fish under a float isnt really possible. With fly fishing on the redds lining them is almost inevitable


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Here we go . . . . . .


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

kapposgd said:


> I think most of them have no clue they are flossing. I used to floss fish all the time when i started fly fishing. It was a pretty big let down when i found out i wasnt legitimately catching them hahaha. But lining fish under a float isnt really possible. With fly fishing on the redds lining them is almost inevitable


So you are saying that people fly fishing for Steelhead at this point in the season are snaggers? If this is what your saying, just come out with it and say so. 
I'm curious because I still hit the rivers with my fly and 2 handed rods. I'd like to know if I'm considered a snagger even though every fish I catch is in the corner of their mouth.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Obviously kapposgd will think you are snagging no matter what you say.
According to him, even if you claim you aren't, you are.

"I think most of them have no clue they are flossing"

I've seen steelies shoot across 5-6 feet of stream to nail a fly in the spring. I obviously wasn't aware I flossed that fish. . .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Back to top.
King3 - Hoga's blown out for at least a week now, probably longer 
When it finally comes down, you can expect trout, suckers, foraging carp and smallies..


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Come on now. Im sure youre able to make the distinction between what im refering to and the generality of your retort


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, you are correct, I apologize.

Just seems like I hear this conversation every year.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

What is flossing a fish anyway?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Here we go.....someone always has to ruin a thread and keep it on topic..LOL...Thanks CC


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

When the water is low scale down your flies.....You can paint the lead different colors to get more action.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

lunker23 said:


> I hope you're not insinuating that individuals that are still on the rivers fishing for Steel are snaggers. I highly doubt that what you mean, but just wanted to check.....





kapposgd said:


> I think most of them have no clue they are flossing. I used to floss fish all the time when i started fly fishing. It was a pretty big let down when i found out i wasnt legitimately catching them hahaha. But lining fish under a float isnt really possible. With fly fishing on the redds lining them is almost inevitable


I use a float /bobber when i fly fish,there called a thingamabobber,the technique is call right angle nymphing...I have inadvertently both snagged fish on the fly and when i was pinning.it happens nothing to get your pantys all up in a knot.


----------

